# Problème couleurs écran externe via mini displayport/HDMI



## idealist (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour faire rapide : j'ai branché mon macbook pro 13" (2011) sur un écran externe Hyundai W243D via un cable adaptateur mini displayport / HDMI de 1,8m, à priori de bonne marque (Neet).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Résultat : comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo, l'écran est rose.

J'ai beau retoucher les paramètres via l'écran ou via le mac, rien à faire.

Il y a quelques jours, je ne sais pas par quel miracle, les couleurs se sont bien affichées ! Mais après 15min d'inactivité le mac s'est mis en veille et quand je suis revenu bosser dessus, à la sortie de veille, l'écran externe était repassé au rose !

Donc je sais que ça peut marcher correctement... mais je ne sais pas comment !!! 

Auriez vous déjà vu un cas similaire ou la moindre idée ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## VeryBigBro (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai déjà vu ce problème sur un Windows, c'était une histoire de paramétrage des couleurs depuis la machine (et non l'écran) de mémoire il fallait sélectionner le profil 





> RGB 4:4:4 Format Pixel PC standard (RGB Complet)



Je pars à la recherche de l'option adéquat, dis moi si tu trouves


----------



## idealist (27 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour votre réponse déjà ! 

Je vais chercher à télécharger ce profil ICC (je suppose) mais logiquement ce n'est pas un soucis d'étalonnage / calibrage car les différents profils que j'ai à ma disposition ne changent pas grand chose (j'ai notamment le profil parfaitement calibré pour mon écran, fait par Les Numériques)

[EDIT] Ah non il semblerait que ce ne soit pas un profil... J'ai été très (trop) rapide en lecture. Je vais chercher où se trouve l'éventuel menu pour paramétrer la carte graph du mbp..

[EDIT2] Non, je suis paumé en fait haha


----------



## idealist (31 Janvier 2013)

Up...
:-(


----------



## VeryBigBro (31 Janvier 2013)

T'en fais pas, je bricole aussi de mon coté, j'ai le même problème sur un Mac Mini, le premier qui trouve a gagné


----------



## idealist (3 Février 2013)

La solution a tenu au hasard pour ma part... et s'est vite envolée. :/


----------



## VeryBigBro (3 Février 2013)

La, comme ça, sans crier gare? Aucun changement de param ou quoi que ça soit?


----------



## idealist (3 Février 2013)

J'ai allumé l'écran, tout était OK, je suis parti du poste de travail, l'écran du mac s'est mis en veille, l'écran externe aussi, je suis revenu, j'ai sorti les deux de la veille et là les couleurs étaient re minables...


----------



## VeryBigBro (4 Février 2013)

Donc ça viendrait de la façon dont tu les branche (genre de l'ordre ou de si ta machine est allumée ou pas?)


----------



## idealist (5 Février 2013)

J'ai tenté différents ordres, rien à faire...


----------



## bhuck67 (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

C'est très étrange, j'ai exactement le même souci avec mon Mac mini, également en connexion HDMI. Je constate le phénomène principalement en sortie de veille, mais le fait d'éteindre et rallumer le moniteur résout le problème. Bizarre.

Par contre, un autre problème plus gênant, c'est que je perd le son (transmis par le HDMI) à chaque fois que le Mac sort d'une veille prolongée... Une idée ?

B.


----------



## idealist (27 Septembre 2013)

J'ai revendu l'écran et le cable HDMI depuis... et gardé le mac 13" pour bosser dessus. Jamais trouvé de solution.
Désolé.


----------



## bhuck67 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Il y a quelques temps je vous faisais part d'un problème de perte du son via HDMIlorsque mon Mac mini sortait de veille. Et bien depuis quelque jours, ce problème à disparu spontanément. Je me demande si l'une des récente mise à jour ne comportait pas un correctif... 

Ps: je ne suis pas encore passé sous Maverik


----------



## LCdesign (7 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, je viens ajouter mon expérience . J'ai moi même ce problème, j'ai installé cette configuration de bureau en transférant l'écran de mon macbook pro sur un écran externe ( LG W2220) et en branchant une tablette graphique wacom cintiq en 2 ème écran. À chaque démarrage les couleurs de mon écran sont roses ou vertes, mais de mon coté j'ai juste à aller dans les options moniteurs et cliquer sur une autre résolution d'écran, à ce moment là l'écran change de résolution et les couleurs redeviennent naturelles , je n'ai ensuite qu' à repasser à la résolution initiale et les couleurs restent naturelles. Je ne sais pas si cette solution fonctionne chez vous.

J'ai raccordé mon écran macbook pro retina via un câble HDMI et adaptateur hdmi to thunderbolt.
Je me demande si il existe une solution pour ne pas avoir à faire cette manie tous les jours.


----------

